# Long Sleeve Shirt for Sun protection in the Heat



## AZmuchacho (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone have any recommendation for a long sleeve shirt for sun protection to be used for riding in AZ heat. Needs to be light weight and breathable. 

Thanks!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I really like my Umbro soccer jersey. Its semimesh, it has dimpling where its thinner, but it not actual open hole. Lightly padded forearm. Its my fav coolest longsleeve. Works better than the One Vapor i have which has open mesh, but in odd places.


----------



## HillDancer (Dec 10, 2012)

Club UPF-28 Long Sleeve Full-Zip Cycling Jersey - Bouré Bicycle Clothing Available in colors too.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Use those arm sleeves. They actually provide some decent cooling far better than what you get from a loose long sleeve jersey.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

troy lee spirit or spirit air are pretty light as well as the yeti alder / toland jerseys.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

ghoti said:


> Use those arm sleeves. They actually provide some decent cooling far better than what you get from a loose long sleeve jersey.


+1 for the sleeves. I recently picked up a 3 pack off amazon for under $20 and I really like them. Im in AZ too and they have worked well for me so far.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Go to the thrift store and buy the lightest weight, long-sleeve dress shirt you can find. Hell, they're like .50¢ - get three of them. I'm partial to the western snap shirts you can find at just about any thrift store in the rural West.

When your buddies ask you where you got the super cool, retro shirt, make up a name that is missing some consonants and has an ümlaut. And tell 'em it cost like $100.00


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> When your buddies ask you where you got the super cool, retro shirt, make up a name that is missing some consonants and has an ümlaut. And tell 'em it cost like $100.00


............as you're soaking in cotton or baking in a non-breathable polyester weave 

There is some really good stuff to be had at thrift stores for sure, I love treasure hunting in them whenever I have the opportunity.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> ............as you're soaking in cotton or baking in a non-breathable polyester weave


I generally don't mind a damp cotton shirt on a hot day at all. Point it downhill and enjoy the evaporative cooling.


----------



## Chubb (Jun 27, 2011)

Some fishing shirts are very lightweight and include many performance features to appeal to tech geeks, for whom wearing a cotton shirt might induce addiction withdrawal symptoms. This is my favorite sun protection shirt for biking and other outdoor activities, which doesn't include fishing:

Men's PFG Low Drag Offshore™ Long Sleeve Shirt | Columbia.com

This model uses a thin polyester ripstop fabric with a little stretch, which I find is more breathable than the nylon fishing shirts I've tried. It is available in light colors and has a UPF 40 rating along with wicking and anti-microbial treatments like many sport tops do.

The loose fit helps ventilation and also helps to shield the beer gut on us less than fit cyclists. I'm 6' tall and 210 lbs and normally wear size large in shirts and x-large in jerseys, but with this Columbia model the size medium fits like a large.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 9, 2005)

REI brand long sleeve sun shirts work great! Sun sleeves are also good.


----------



## bvader (Sep 13, 2009)

Sunsleeves I like Solskin work great!
Sometimes pair them up with a club ride short sleeve
Or fine hot weather loose long sleeve, if you really want trch SPF try Coolibar 
Long sleeves ,


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

bvader said:


> Sunsleeves I like Solskin work great!
> Sometimes pair them up with a club ride short sleeve
> Or fine hot weather loose long sleeve, if you really want trch SPF try Coolibar
> Long sleeves ,


Club ride shirt and sun sleeves from aliexpress. The sleeves are only a couple of bucks, work well, and when I inevitably rip them I don't fee; bad.

Long sleeves are going to get shredded eventually if you are mountain biking.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Club ride shirt and sun sleeves from aliexpress. The sleeves are only a couple of bucks, work well, and when I inevitably rip them I don't fee; bad.
> 
> Long sleeves are going to get shredded eventually if you are mountain biking.


Yup, same here. I have my nice ones for road riding, and my Ali ones for MTB


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

ghoti said:


> Use those arm sleeves. They actually provide some decent cooling far better than what you get from a loose long sleeve jersey.


how did they work out for you


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

I think arm sleeves look very tacky. I just wear the cheap long sleeve shirts from Hanes called Cool DRI. They are rated for 50+ upf. None of the other shirts I've seen has this kinda rating. The only downside is they get stinky when you sweat because their odor resistant isn't that great compared to the premium type shirts like Nike Dri Fit or Under Amour Tech long sleeve shirts I have but they are a lot cheaper than Nike/UA shirts.

https://www.hanes.com/shop/hanes/me...l-dri--1/hanes-mens-long-sleeve-t-shirt-24270


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

I use these for riding sun protection. When on sale they can be cheep, they also come in tall sizes.
Men's Lookout Long-sleeve T-shirt - Solid | Eddie Bauer


----------



## mtbmike93 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dickies cotton/poly button down shirts, use both the SS and LS. Could be a bit hot for AZ but for short money it is worth a try.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

REI and such make long sleeve lightweight shirts with spf 50 ratings. Thin and airy. Also fly fishing stuff of the same type. Northface, Patagonia etc.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

Try a surf shop and get something made by O’Brien, Quicksilver, Volcom, etc. Those are usually made with 50 spf uv protection and are very light weight and breathable.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Stoic Breath 90 long sleeve, a house brand at backcountry but unfor no longer made. Impossibly thin and light, I have them both LS and SS. This might be similar or close to the Stoic with claimed weight 3.5oz:

https://www.backcountry.com/patagonia-capilene-lightweight-crew-top-mens?rr=t

Try chatting w/ backcountry and see what they recommend.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought one of these: 
Ultra Athlete® Shirt 
Is a lot cooler than the sleeves that are sticky and glide down when sweating and on rough trail. 
Drawback: it will get noisy when riding fast and going fast down it may become too ventilated if temperature is not really up.
There are other models from that company and this is made for running so no ordinary bike pockets on the rear of it.


----------



## rolandrjohn (Sep 28, 2021)

I recommend Bucwild sports arm sleeves, this product is awesome. Fits my arm very well and doesn't slip at all. I like the extra UV protection.


----------

